# Woven Labels In Los Angeles.



## TOONCOUTURE (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone here know of any place that can make my woven tags for my tee's at a very affordable price? I'm in the LA area if relevant. Thanks. I have checked online but its so expensive. Thanks everyone.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

ToonCouture

Yes. I highly recommend Mike Weiner with Distinctive Designs 21. 

They are the best in the business for woven labels, hangtags, transfers, patches or anything of that sort. He can get you a custom quote and handle everything quickly, efficiently, and competitively priced.

[email protected] 

Good luck,

-M


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

A lot depends on how many you need.

We've used TAGTIME, HPI Emblem, and Penn Emblem, all giving us great product and service.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jian is the your best partner for emblems business.


----------



## kris1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am quite agree with @AtkinsonConsult. You can try there.


----------

